# CPU Upgrade 775



## xminivann (Mar 28, 2007)

Salutations, this is my first time posting a thread here. :wave: I am trying to upgrade my processor, but I can't find all of the information I need. 

*My current processor is:*
Celeron 346 (P) 3.06 GHz
533 MHz front side bus
*Socket 775* (LGA775)

*My motherboard info:* 
Manufacturer: Asus
Motherboard Name: P5RC-LA
HP/Compaq motherboard name: Agena-GL8E

I tried using Sandra, and it says that I can upgrade up to "3.80 Ghz+" I had also talked to some technicians, they say that my motherboard can only upgrade to a "Pentium D 820 (2.8 Ghz)" or lower.

I am currently looking for a Pentium D 920 or better, can anyone please help me out? I am not sure what processors are compatible with my motherboard, and that is my question. If possible, a list of (decent) processors would be nice! :grin: Thank you so much! :grin: I will try to provide any further information if need be!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF.

When you talked to the tech did you simply tell him that you wanted to upgrade to a Pentium D, and was he an HP/Compaq tech? If he was, then he's probably right.

Your board more than likely supports Pentium 4 processors upto 3.8ghz, which I believe is the P4 672. Pentium D is a different animal altogether as it is dual core and thats where the difference lies.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

here is a little info:
Detailed Product Description-
Asus p5rc-la m/b for hp/compaq computers 
P4 socket 775 dual core 
Fsb 800 mhz 
Chipset ati 
Memory up to 2 gb ddr2 533 
Supports sata 
Standard atx


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the REAL determining factor here is bios updates and whats avaialalble from HP for your board, you cant use Asus bios files for your board as most manufacturers modify them to prevent full upscalabilty

your best bet would be to talk to an HP tech that *knows for sure *, the fastest cpu you can use with THEIR most recent bios file?

what the asus board is capable of and what the HP bios is capable of, are often two different animals!

or you could buy a board too along with your D 920 ????? if you did, get a retail asus board (many times you can find sweet deals on used boards on ebay and the CPU also, there are tons of dudes that upgrade nice equipement to *flock to the latest & greatest*!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i have the same mobo it supports celeron,p4 6xx,pd 8xx, and pd 9xx.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3599&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Nice find *Got~owned* but I am cautious the original poster has listed asus and an asus model number for his system in post #1

the link you just posted shows an ECS board 

anyone got any clarifications on this ?????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Here is the original posters system

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c00587163


not a very detailed cpu support list  


I would email HP tech support


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yes i am sorry but thought it was the same model as my computer but it is one generation before mine i will look for his.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it appears that that page came out BEFORE the 9xx pd
and him mobo might not support them


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

fantastic effort ray: 



you are in the right church, just adjust the pew :laugh: :wave:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> it appears that that page came out BEFORE the 9xx pd
> and his mobo might not support them


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

woops....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we are stumble abit here and there ray: 


keep up the great input "owned"


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it has a 800 mhz fsb so there is no real reason that it should not be supported


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh and what is your psu hp ships with horriable 300 watt bestec (thats fans spin just fast enought to collect dist but to slow to cool it)

hp will try to cut costs and so you may have to upgrade it if you want to upgrade your cpu as pd cpus take unbeleavable amounsts of energy


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

normally I would agree with you 100% on a retail produced motherboard.

But manufactured PC's are a horse of another color :4-thatsba 

they usually have a bios that only supports the model they are selling with maybe a slight upgrade also

Now if this decision were in my court, I would try a 920 D with this board, if it didnt work >>>>> out comes the sawzall and in goes another motheboard

but hey, thats just me :grin:


----------



## xminivann (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry for the late response, I was out of town for the weekend, and kind of....forgot about this thread =( Anyways, I would like to thank all of you guys who replied, all of the information supplied was VERY helpful! I am currently still researching. I do not want to be hasty, buy an expensive processor, and find out it doesn't work =( 

The reason I want find out my motherboard's capabilities is because of the major price drop in processors late this month! (April) If you are interested in knowing more, you could email me or PM me, and I'll give you further research =)

Thank you guys again for all the help, if anymore light could be shed on this motherboard, I would be greatful. ray:


----------



## mrbrock72 (May 25, 2008)

Did anyone ever find a cpu compatibility list for the P5RC-LA? I picked up one of these sr1803wm PCs very cheap and would like to upgrade the cpu to the fastest it can support.
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!
ray:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I personally would replace the bios chip with one flashed with a bios revison directly from the motherboard manuf / not HP then you will get all the cpu support possible

http://www.biosman.com/extraction.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

BTW to get full support from an asus bios you cant just flash your bios >>>>> the HP bootblock in the bios chip wont allow it ........ that why I suggest replacing your bios chip entirely


----------



## falco216 (Feb 9, 2008)

This might help.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=2635179&postcount=20


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

bascially your system is *designed *to be limited in upgradability>>>>> sometimes you get lucky and yoru oem used a board that was also sold in the retail world >>>> thats when you can install a new bios chip flashed with a bios from the retail board version and proceed with your upgrade

however HP has sought to use an asus board in your system which did not have a retail offering

basically you have two choices >>>>> one choice is more $$$$ but guaranteed to work for you

the other is less $$$$ but more of a trial and error adventure


A) you could upgrade your motheboard cheaply by going to mwave,com / click on refurbished / then click motherboards and choose a good quality motherboard that will support your upgrade desires and cheaply at that


B) the other choice is more of a rogue adventure

go to ebay and buy a couple different bios chips with bios files flashed onto them that come from boards VERY smiliar to your from the asus retail line-up >>>>> this can be very hit and miss but it has been done many times >>>>> bios chips are about $15.00 each however after about 3-4 misses you could have had a refurb motherboard

*
next time you buy a computer system >>>>> think custom built !!*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here is a great example for $30.00 !!

GIGABYTE GA-945GCM-S2C intel 945gc chipset micro ATX form factor 1xPCI-E(x16)/1xPCI-E(x4)/2xpci/2xddr2 w/integrated vga, SATA2,lan,usb 2.0 & audio (Refurbished Bare Product No Accessories w/15-day Warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer) $29.55 

SKU: CB24460 Mfg. Part No: ga-945gcm-s2c 
Hide Info View Full 


http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished


----------

